# horse bumps me with her head....



## KatieStanley (May 16, 2008)

I have never had this problem (well I say that...my lesson horse like to rub his head on me after removing his bridle) I would correct the horse consistently everytime by popping his neck and say "NO"- eventually she will connect "NO" with a pop on the neck and know what NO means. Pushy horses are no fun...even if it is done playfully.


----------



## doniakay (Oct 21, 2008)

well and thats what i have already been doing...it is so annoying she is such a big mare and that head can hurt!!!!!


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

is she hitting your face?
If yes, simply raise your elbow and just stay there. Instead she'll run into your elbow.

Also, I'd work just on basic ground work to get her to respect you, it doesn't seem like she is looking at you as a leader.


----------



## doniakay (Oct 21, 2008)

no not hitting in face, i dont think that she is doing it to be mean. i think were she came from they allowed it. 

i have been practicing showman ship and lunging...what else should i be doing 

she is tied also when i groom??


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

Work on making her leave you when you ask, stay at a distance of you that you decide, and come to you when you ask again.
Use a small fenced area or a long leadrope. 
Start with waving your hands and arms to make her back away; if she oesn't react, do it more agressively and walk towards her. If she overreacts, be calmer next time. Stop as soon as she moves away, and relax.
Walk away when she's at a distance and let her follow you, but stop her if she gets too close and back her.

It's to make her respect your personal space. She shouldn't come ''in'' unless you allow it (by inviting her with a relaxed body and calm mind) don't get mad but make sure she's never too close to you if you avn't allowed it. 
YOU approach HER most of the time, or at least call on her.
Listen to her body language and learn what she say.

When she bumps you it might not be mean, but it is carelessly and she's saying ''I don't have to care about if you're there or not''.. make sure she cares 
Of course don't scre her. But she'll feel better if she know you're a strong person, since you make a lot of decisions for her.


----------



## Spirithorse (Jun 21, 2007)

This is a perfect example of how hitting a horse does not work. I would stop smacking her. Horses are not dogs, they don't understand discipline like that. Just my opinion. And I don't think smacking dogs is good....oh gosh you guys know what I'm saying!

Teach her to back up by wiggling your rope. If she is back away from you she can't hit you with her head.:wink: If she goes to do it simply block her with your elbow. If she still insists back her up. Simple, easy solution. None of this smacking business. She will learn that it's just not possible to do this behavior anymore without hitting herself with your elbow. She'll stop. But you will need to be consistant and persistant. Also teach her that she is to stay out of your personal space unless invited in. You can do this in a very easy way, just back her out and go about your business, walk around, pick up brushes, etc. and if she moves put her back where she was. This is actually a fun exercise if you have the right attitude behind it.


----------



## doniakay (Oct 21, 2008)

ahh...i have never hit or smacked her???


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

It's a personal space issue. Be sure to let her know that she is not allowed in your personal space. This is one thing all of my horses learn from a very young age. I usually see this as a result of a spoiled horse. BTW the horse in your Avatar looks great, good looking one.


----------



## barrelracingchik101 (Aug 15, 2008)

well my horse how loved doing that to, but my friend told me to put my knuckle between the halter or bridle and when she went to rub she got the pressure and moved away from it and she soon stopped


----------



## simbakitten (Nov 13, 2008)

i have to agree with what everyone is saying, its just a personal space thing, you need to tell her that she cant come into your space unless she's invited. If your a Parelli fan (or even if your not, it doesn't really matter) you could try the 7 games, they will teach your horse to respect you and your space....plus its fun if you have the right attitude. heres a link if you wanna try http://www.wikihow.com/Do-the-7-Games-of-Parelli. hope this helps :d


----------

